# Any gundam fans? well heres your next guitar...



## M3CHK1LLA (Mar 27, 2014)

yeah, another crazy offering from esp 



















> ESP ELECTRIC GUITAR GUNDAM ZAKU MS-06 HEAT HAWK
> 
> Zaku's weapon HEAT HAWK type guitar !!
> 
> ...




Used

and yeah, id rock it


----------



## bouVIP (Mar 27, 2014)

That's awesome. I'm surprised it's only listed at $600


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 27, 2014)

I'll take the Macross 7 replica over this personally. At least it's based on the guitar on the actual anime.


----------



## Daf57 (Mar 28, 2014)

Pretty cool! I can see an anime Gene Simmons rocking it!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 28, 2014)

For $600 that's really tempting. I actually kinda dig it.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Mar 28, 2014)

wut


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Mar 28, 2014)

yeah its pretty cheap considering its a custom shop...


----------



## yingmin (Mar 29, 2014)

Looks like a flashlight I owned once.


----------



## potatohead (Mar 29, 2014)

yingmin said:


> Looks like a fl*e*shlight I owned once.


----------



## toiletstand (Mar 29, 2014)

no lie..i want this


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Mar 30, 2014)

lol...the machine gun looks pretty cool too...


----------



## bouVIP (Mar 30, 2014)

I like how the guitars are modeled after the UC timeline weapons, but they have a picture of Gundam Wing D:

*HUGE GUNDAM NERD*


----------



## theycallmetc (Mar 30, 2014)

Honestly, with $600 I'd rather buy every Gundam series in Bluray or DVD and put the rest towards buying enough pizza to last me while I watch every episode.

That guitar is hideous.


----------



## Symb0lic (Mar 30, 2014)

Incredibly strange, but quite cool.

Surprisingly cheap for custom shop too


----------



## Jonisbrutal (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm in love.. Long live Zeon!


----------



## HurrDurr (Mar 31, 2014)

*MY GUNDAM NERD SENSES ARE ON FIRE.*

Oh man, *the memories...*

Seriously though, both of those are sick. Sucks none of these would ever be available in the U.S.


----------



## Zado (Mar 31, 2014)

Ok,now where's the kaneda's bike shaped guitar?


----------



## MatthewK (Mar 31, 2014)

Here's Oystein from Leprous showing it off.


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Apr 1, 2014)

Cheap cuz it's semi-old and used isn't it?

I vaguely remember seeing those Gundam guitars or one very similar to the purple one listed for over 3k a decade ago on the japanese esp site while looking through japan market sig models


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Apr 1, 2014)

RV350ALSCYTHE said:


> Cheap cuz it's semi-old and used isn't it?
> 
> I vaguely remember seeing those Gundam guitars or one very similar to the purple one listed for over 3k a decade ago on the japanese esp site while looking through japan market sig models



that is what i was thinking...

...may still be a good deal for the right person tho.


----------



## Choop (Apr 2, 2014)

Holy snaps, it's Char's heat hawk from his Zaku. I love it, always really liked all of the Zeon mobile suit designs.


----------



## XeoFLCL (Apr 2, 2014)

Going to have to buy one of these now, thanks


----------



## TomAwesome (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm not even really into the Gundam thing, and I still kind of want one.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Apr 3, 2014)

while resurching this guitar...i ran across another 

pretty bazaar knitted cover...



















> Full Frontal Caparison Sinanju prototype psychoframe guitar ESP Gundam Gackt
> 
> "The lead guitar is playing at 3 times the fuzz of the others!"
> 
> ...



Full Frontal Caparison Sinanju Prototype Psychoframe Guitar ESP Gundam Gackt | eBay


----------



## Andromalia (Apr 3, 2014)

> ESP Custom Shop Tremolo Tone Springs


O'RLY ?


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Apr 6, 2014)

^ haha...i didnt catch that.


----------



## tastehbacon (Apr 7, 2014)

I don't even like Gundum, butdamn to I want that.


----------

